# Few pics of things to breed this season.



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

Heres a few animals that should breed this comming season.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 6, 2007)

very nice are those darwins??


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2007)

Darwin's and RSP's, very nice!


----------



## xrushx (Apr 6, 2007)

Albinos and rough scales? will you be driving a porche after next season? lol


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2007)

Can we see some of your Wheatbelt's Rob?


----------



## Tristis (Apr 6, 2007)

what else have you got planed for this season rob?
anymore pics? please.


----------



## xrushx (Apr 6, 2007)

Ide be to scared of being bitten by the RSP after seing those teeth in RepAus. damn


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2007)

lookin good rob


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2007)

You are a very lucky man 

Just a question how do you get around the $50k limit on hobby income?
Wouldnt a clutch from either of those be worth close to $100 000, do you just trade for other animals or do you 'give' them away?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, nice collection you have there.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks, yeah nice snakes, should make for an interesting season.

daves got most of the weat belts over there, only have 1 female here, but daves sending more soon.

couple of other things that should also produce this season.


----------



## weptyle (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome snakes there trueblue


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 6, 2007)

oh love the stimmie i want one like that


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 6, 2007)

how much will you be seling gtps this season.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 6, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Heres a few animals that should breed this comming season.



You sure its ok to cross albino darwins with roughies? :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

ive actually got really bored with the greens, so im sending them all down to a colleuge, to set up a good sized breeding colony of them. Price will probally depend on how many we breed.
Got some pilbara stimmies breeding this season that i recon poo all over the weat-belts.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 6, 2007)

can u post some pics of the pilbara stimmies


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

hahaha, ramsayi, not on your life.

na as usual ill stick to breeding as locale specific as i can, so unless i get some more weat-belts, the girl i have here wont be breed this season. Its very tempting to put the wa calico male over her but hes a pilbara animal, so ill only use him on pilbara females.


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2007)

Trueblue,

Any pics of the calico male?


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 6, 2007)

any pic's of the pilbara's, how much will you be seeling stimmies for this coming season?
can i be a collegue?   nice animals btw Very Nice!


----------



## liasis (Apr 6, 2007)

nice snakes rob


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

hi mate you got any pics of the pilbara stimmies?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 6, 2007)

what would hatchie rsp's go for rob???

and are your boodarie womas going to be breeding again?


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

bout $10000 a pair, thats what the snake ranch sells them for!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 6, 2007)

true blue.. can you give me a GTP for my birthday pritti please


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

heres some pics of the pilbara stimmies, very bad pics and dont do them any juctice at all but you get the idea.

Plus how could i forget the bummble bee and one of his partners.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2007)

You're not wrong Rob, those Pilbara Stimmies are hot!


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

any pics of the se qld stimmies?
did you breed them this year?


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 6, 2007)

how much will stimmies be going for this season


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a n old pic of the wa calico male, hes lost alot more pigment since then.

Heres a couple more pilbara, once again a bad pic of them, will have to take some good pics of them soon, iceman also has some of our pilbara stimmies that will be breeding this year, he has some of our best ones.


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

se qld stimmies?


----------



## liasis (Apr 6, 2007)

wow rob i love those pilbara stimmies how much will they be


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 6, 2007)

liasis said:


> wow rob i love those pilbara stimmies how much will they be



i'm going to second this


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

i think you mean s/w qld stimmies,(stimmes are not found in s/e qld).
heres a pic of one.

Dave, (pilbara pythons), will be putting the price on the wa stimmes.?


----------



## yommy (Apr 6, 2007)

top animals Rob, keep em coming.......


----------



## junglemad (Apr 6, 2007)

albinos...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

sw qld's sorry!


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

you breeding your sw qlds this season yommy?


----------



## yommy (Apr 6, 2007)

No, though they are big enough to go this season for sure. I want to get her into her 3rd season so she is really conditioned, don't believe in breeding them to quick though. 
Rob has got a special line going with these guys, they are awesome for sure. 
So next season it'll be.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 6, 2007)

how much you sell the sw's for this season coming, same as just gone? looking great


----------



## pugsly (Apr 6, 2007)

So what are the Albinos going for or the Roughy hatchies goin for this season then mate?


----------



## Thor1 (Apr 6, 2007)

great looking snakes trueblue now we all hate and love you at the same time even more.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

im breeding these for a friend down south pugsly, so he will put the price on them, but i would imagine they will be a round the going rate at the time.


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 6, 2007)

Good job mate, should make for an interesting season.

Jordan


----------



## reece89 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow those animals are amazing well done "claps hands"


----------



## sengir (Apr 6, 2007)

Awesome animals as always Rob.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 6, 2007)

Im going to 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th all that everyone has said...lol

I'd really love a few SW QLD Stimmies, and those BHP's are absolutely awesome...The roughies are great i know someone with 7 of them and have been able to hold them, they are so cool..

Keep up the great work...
Regards..
Ash...


----------



## Twiggz (Apr 6, 2007)

Stunning snakes there Rob.
IMO thats the best GTP i've seen.
I'm now a huge fan of RSP's to.


----------



## zulu (Apr 6, 2007)

*re Few*

The stimsons and the pilbara bhps are nice rob,the Gt is a good colour,the rsps are using up space,its good that people breed them though LOL wheres your jungles they look the most interesting around,nicely banded.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot about the jungles zuluworrior, ill get a few pics of some real corkers that ive bred and are raising to breed, and post them soon. just to keep you happy of course.


----------



## tempest (Apr 6, 2007)

Absolutely stunning Rob.... there are no other words!


----------



## wil (Apr 6, 2007)

can you please post some pics of your sw qld stimmie hatchlings?
thanks wil


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 6, 2007)

they are all sold, i dont think i have any pics of the young as they just fly out the door every year with out pics.


----------



## FAY (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for putting up your pic of the GTP as I have seen one before and was telling someone that it was the most beautiful GTP that I had seen and couldn't find the pic...so now I have it to show someone! And GTP"s don't even do it for me!! hehe


----------



## Lozza (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the bumblebee BHP  
so want one, and that albino olive


----------



## yommy (Apr 6, 2007)

wil said:


> can you please post some pics of your sw qld stimmie hatchlings?
> thanks wil



Here is some of Rob guys. Going on two years and just getting better. 
All his animals are impressive


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 6, 2007)

I love the Stimmies 

I think the RSP's are nice looking to.


----------



## kabuto (Apr 6, 2007)

Rob those pilbara stimmys which area of the pilbara are they from i have a pair from sandfire and have been after more pairs from that area.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lovely snakes you have there.

Id also love to see some pics of your jungles and, around how much will they be going for???


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 7, 2007)

Spectacular Rob.

And might I say that I'm impressed that every pic has shown very clean enclosures and healthy animals. 

Keep up the good work.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 7, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> are your boodarie womas going to be breeding again?


?


----------



## Luke_G (Apr 7, 2007)

How long do you guys reakon it will take for the GTP's and albino olives price to drop to a reasonable price????


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2007)

yes there will be some more boodarie womas this season.
There is still a few left from this season also.

Kaboto, these are from further south than sandfire, around the port-headland area.


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

a long time it took 5 years for womas and bhps to drop a few hundred dollars


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 7, 2007)

stunning animals true blue


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2007)

looking great mate as always!! going to be a great season for you very exciting clutches along with a few firsts for you i see!
(pm'd you)


----------



## horsenz (Apr 8, 2007)

gorgeous looking snakes you have there trueblue.


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 8, 2007)

PM sent.............


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 8, 2007)

Geez Rob, you're a brave man! Those are awesome animals, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 8, 2007)

junglerob,- well you've got to have a little bit of faith in human nature at times, even though as we've seen in the last year or two there are some extremely undesirables in this hobby. The security I have is impenetrable and live in the middle of no where so they got to find me first!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like a good season mate!


----------



## mixmaster (Apr 8, 2007)

all animals look great,
i love the bumblebee bhp


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking good.
Are all those pics taken with the camera you bought from me?

The BHP I bought from you is doing great, might need a girlfriend for him in the future though.


----------



## kabuto (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Rob,might have to get a few more-your getting richer and im getting poorer.Heres a pic of the python breading facility or PBF.that i was telling you about.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Apr 8, 2007)

wow Rob, you have some incredible animals.


----------



## jeramie85 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovely animals rob


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah craig, some of them were taken with your camera.

Looking good kaboto.

Thanks for the coments everyone.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 10, 2007)

More stunning offspring available soon hey Rob, 
good one 
Roger


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 10, 2007)

I am as green with envy as your GTP!!

Seriously they are all wonderful!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 10, 2007)

*wipes drool from face and keyboard*


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow,...!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 10, 2007)

You just need a good web site to promote them Rob like the Snake Ranch.
I was impressed with their about us page where is shows the staff wearing uniforms next to a professional setup. I then couldn’t help conjuring up an image of what you would look like next to your set up, Thongs, no shirt on, board shorts, fishing rods and surf board in the back ground. We will have to work on it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 10, 2007)

hahaha, thats my uniform thou.


----------



## jay76 (Apr 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 10, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> You just need a good web site to promote them Rob like the Snake Ranch.
> I was impressed with their about us page where is shows the staff wearing uniforms next to a professional setup. I then couldn’t help conjuring up an image of what you would look like next to your set up, Thongs, no shirt on, board shorts, fishing rods and surf board in the back ground. We will have to work on it.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Guess you guys need to pick up your cyberspace act then?


----------



## ad (Apr 10, 2007)

Some of the countries best animals there TrueBlue.
Good luck with the season,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## GreatSage (Apr 14, 2007)

jungles! jungles! jungles! (please)


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah ill take some pics of them soon.


----------



## slither (Apr 14, 2007)

you are a very lucky man there cant be many people keeping rsp out there great collection


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW! 

Loving these snakes, rob, when I'm not broke I will be PMing you!!

Kane


----------



## FAY (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a question how do you get around the $50k limit on hobby income?
Wouldnt a clutch from either of those be worth close to $100 000, do you just trade for other animals or do you 'give' them away?[/QUOTE]

There is always got to be someone who is just bloody 'rude'
Did you ever put a thought into the fact that it is his total income and not a hobby as such and pays taxes as such???
Not that it is any of your business anyway!!!


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 14, 2007)

*Wicked*

Very Nice animals them roughy's are just wicked.
Best of Luck for the season.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

Rob- Truely some amazing animals in your collection. 
huge fan of the albino's.. leaves me speachless everytime i see one. 
mel.


----------



## paul4 (Apr 14, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> i think you mean s/w qld stimmies,(stimmes are not found in s/e qld).
> heres a pic of one.
> 
> Dave, (pilbara pythons), will be putting the price on the wa stimmes.?



I know it's not SE QLD but a mate of mine has recently found some stimsoni around the Atherton tablelands that appear to be around 60 cm in total length for both male and female adults that were found.
I will try to get some pics of them.
Paul


----------



## krusty (Apr 14, 2007)

once again TB you have out done your self with all great looking stuff.
will you be takeing orders for the albino olives or is all redy full or will it be first in best dressed.
and will you be selling single females or in pairs only.
as may be very interested in a female once you have worked out a price.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2007)

It wasn't rude, I think Cris was referring to the fact that you can't breed and sell snakes as a source of income and you can only 'earn' $50,000 as a hobby. I'm not sure it is possible to pay tax on them as it isn't legal to make a living from them, catch 22 ?



GARTHNFAY said:


> There is always got to be someone who is just bloody 'rude'
> Did you ever put a thought into the fact that it is his total income and not a hobby as such and pays taxes as such???
> Not that it is any of your business anyway!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

paul4,- i think the stimmies found on the western slopes of the atherton tablelands are intergrades, and yes quite small, but so are alot of the gulf country stimmies.

krusty,- not sure yet will depend on sex ratio, they will be around the 10 grand mark each.

boa,- you can legally make a living out of herps in qld, but you need a farming licence.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2007)

Is there a specific snake farming license Rob ?
This is what the website says 
'General informationA wildlife farming licence issued under the Nature Conservation Act 1992 is required to keep, breed and use certain species of wildlife for farming. The only wildlife species that can be farmed in Queensland are emus, crocodiles, butterflies, venomous snakes and water buffalos.'


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

dunno mate but ive been offered one a number of times over the years by qpws, just dont need one.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2007)

Interesting, I might have to look into that. So there is no problem with making the sort of money you do ?


----------



## krusty (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks TB let me know.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

But how do you know how much i make?. haha.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a calculator. LOL.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

maybe it needs new batteries, haha.
Seriously thou, ive spoken to peterjohnston about this before and he has looked right into it all and insists that if its not your princable income you do not need to pay tax on a hobby.
If you are unempoyed,ie on a benifit etc, or empoyed part-time, casual etc, then yes you do have to pay tax over a certain amount.
Its probally there because the right people being in the right jobs, ie pollies, who breed birds for a fortune and dont want to have to pay tax on them.
Snakes are a hobby for us and is not our princable income.
Also im not a greedy man and give away alot of animals to good friends.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2007)

So what you are saying is that it comes down to clever accounting ? ;-) That's fair enough. I don't suppose anyone gives receipts ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

my missus has a good career so im a stay home dad. Works for me.

Also some of the animals i have i breed for other people as well, see im not greedy, just love breeding snakes.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

your a good man rob..................................now can i be your friend. 
lol


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Apr 14, 2007)

melgalea said:


> your a good man rob..................................now can i be your friend.
> lol



LOLOL put me on the friends list too, because they are some breathe taking snakies there!
Without a doubt rob you have the best animals in the country as someone else said.

I adore the stimmi's & albino olive though!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## wil (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Rob Can You Post Some Pics Of Your Jungles Please!
Thanks Wil


----------

